# Fashion Trend: Bermuda Shorts



## daer0n (Aug 20, 2007)

Would you wear them?
I think bermuda shorts, like these ones look very classy, elegant, i would love -of course- more than one pair, i think they look really nice when you wear them with heels or..maybe boots like the ones below.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 20, 2007)

I like them! I think they're slimming as well!


----------



## Saje (Aug 20, 2007)

I already have tons of them so yeah I would wear them.

I get the really tight short ones though because to me they are the most flattering.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 20, 2007)

i think its only good if one has thin and long legs


----------



## Solimar (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't care for them.


----------



## Jessiica69 (Aug 20, 2007)

I think they're cute! I would wear them.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Aug 20, 2007)

I like them a lot and you can dress them up or down with flats or heels.


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Solimar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't care for them. ditto


----------



## kisska3000 (Aug 20, 2007)

I would wear them if i would be skinny like those girls.


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 20, 2007)

I like them in Summer, but I can't stand them with boots or tights.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a few pairs, I love them.


----------



## KellyB (Aug 20, 2007)

I like them but I'm 5'2 and my legs are short so they look stupid on me.


----------



## crazypretty (Aug 20, 2007)

I think they are cute on other people


----------



## niksaki (Aug 20, 2007)

there hot! i own a few pairs similar to these that i wear to the salon in summer with my salon tee and strappy jewelled sandals. very simple and classy i actually would love to wear them with boots too but not brave enough for that! haha


----------



## chantelle8686 (Aug 20, 2007)

oh wow i have 2 pairs similar but slightly diff cut, but tye are cute!! i would wear with heels and boots!!!


----------



## leelee. (Aug 21, 2007)

I think they're cute, but I don't think they would look that great on me. D: My mom says that my hips and thighs are too big, even though her thighs are the same size as mine, and she's way shorter than me! Yet she wears them all the time. Anyways, I totally love how you can play it up or play it down.


----------



## Saje (Aug 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kelly1965rn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like them but I'm 5'2 and my legs are short so they look stupid on me. Im also 5'2 and they look great on me. You just have to get the tight fitting ones (capri like). They look AMAZING with platforms and heels.


----------



## farris2 (Aug 21, 2007)

they dont look good on me,Im 5'3 so...


----------



## daer0n (Aug 21, 2007)

I am 5'3 as well, but bermudas like these ones elongate your legs and make you look taller, as long as they go down to knee height.





even more if you wear them with high heels


----------



## empericalbeauty (Aug 21, 2007)

I love a pair of cotton Bermuda shorts..Paired with comfortable chucks..My day.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Aug 21, 2007)

I like them.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Aug 21, 2007)

I think they are pretty cute, but it depends on your body type.


----------



## MindySue (Aug 21, 2007)

i love them except the plaid!


----------



## Ashley (Aug 21, 2007)

I love bermuda shorts but I only like them during the summer.


----------



## xQueenOfHeartsx (Aug 21, 2007)

i dont like them. unless you got slim and skinny calfs, they don't really flatter you.

even if a skinny girl wears the shorts it makes her legs look a bit bigger


----------



## Saje (Aug 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *xQueen0fHeartsx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i dont like them. unless you got slim and skinny calfs, they don't really flatter you.
even if a skinny girl wears the shorts it makes her legs look a bit bigger

I got muscular calves and I think they are flattering to me ... or so I was told





Its weird. I guess its just not for everyone?


----------



## daer0n (Aug 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Saje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got muscular calves and I think they are flattering to me ... or so I was told




Its weird. I guess its just not for everyone?

my calves arent exactly skinny either but i think they'd look great, plus they are supposed to make you look slim, i think it just depends on people's taste and how comfortable they feel when they try them on or wear them, if they feel insecure, even if they flatter their body, they will still think they look horrible in them.


----------



## Bexy (Aug 21, 2007)

I love them and wear them with sandals and heels. I do not like them with a pair of boots.


----------



## caitrin176 (Aug 21, 2007)

I like them! I've begun to see people wearing them, but had no idea what they were called before now.


----------



## babyangel (Aug 21, 2007)

Don't like them for me.



Babyangel


----------



## kittiekat (Aug 22, 2007)

i love them! they are perfect for me.


----------

